# Mille fleurs vs Pc's and robustos vs coronas



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Gents, shoot on this topic: buying a box of mille fleurs or rather go for pc's? Except for size which is neglectable to me if you look at the brands that have both (parti and RyJ), are they different in flavor profile? Unfortunately HUHC are sold out for a very long time, else that would have been a no brainer. 

Also want to get a box of robustos or coronas. In NC's I tend to like the Corona 44 to 48 rg sized cigars a bit more, but how do these compare to each other in CC's? Almost all brands are well available to me, so recommendations are appreciated.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I love love love the RyJ Milf Lures.
@curmudgeonista loves the Parti MF.

I've come to really appreciate the smaller ring gauges.

Give the HU Mag46 a spin to split the difference between 44-48.


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm only about a year into CC's so my opinion doesn't carry the same weight as a lot of the veterans here. But for what it's worth. I ordered 5 different boxes of petite coronas in the past year. I'm smoking these essentially without any aging and I prefer the Partagas MF's. So much so that I've nearly finished the box I got in March (the only box I finished in my first year was HUHC's- damn crack sticks) and I've got two more boxes of Parti MF's on order. I'm still enjoying exploring the CC world and trying different things. As my collection ages and my tastes evolve who knows. But right now the Parti MF's are really hitting the mark for me.


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks gents for now! Finally found a shop which has the cracksticks on stock, so those will also be bought. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Mille Fleur means "thousand flowers" in French. That implies a more floral flavor profile, though I can't say I necessarily find that so... except when it is. :shock:

Partagas Mille Fleurs (PMF) and Petit Corona Especiales (PCE) can both vary a good bit from box to box. Over all I'd say the PCE tends to be a bit stronger than the PMF... except when they aren't. :ask:

As @*Scap* said, I like PMF's; and I like them better than PCE's... except when I like PCE's better than PMF's, which I estimate to be about half the time. :eyebrows:

Both of those were machine-made up until 2002, but have been handmade long-filler ever since, as was and is the RyJ Mille Fleurs. OTOH, the RyP Petit Corona has always been handmade, and is arguably treated as a higher-end cigar by HSA. Truth be told, I've had good ones and bad ones of all four mentioned (though there are few Cubans I couldn't say the same of). :fear:

If that's all you want or need to know, stop right there. But if you're interested, read on. The rest of the story gets even more complicated:

The term Petit Corona has three different, though closely related, applications in the world of Cuban cigars.


 As a general term petit coronas can mean any straight sided cigar (parejo) in the 40-44 ring guage range and up to about 130mm in length. Also note: the term "tres petit corona" has been used for slightly shorter cigars with the same general RG such as Partagas Shorts or Montecristo No.5's, though I don't see it used much anymore.
 As a proper or market name (_Vitola de Salida_) it can be the proper name of a particular cigar, such as Bolivar Petit Corona, Rafael Petit Corona, and Romeo y Julieta Petit Corona (though in factory terms these are all Marevas - see #3)
 As a factory name (_Vitola de Galera_) it is a particular size (vitola), 42 x 129mm (~5-1/8"). However, the factory name Marevas is exactly the same size. The difference being that "Marevas" are cigars that have always been handmade (like the RyJ PC and the Bolivar PC above), whereas as a factory name "Petit Coronas" applies to formerly machine-made cigars of the same size such as both the Partagas and RyJ Mille Fleurs.
One of the reasons for defining these different ways of using the term here is the paradox of the Partagas Petit Coroanas Especiales, or PCE. Though a gray area, at 42 x 132mm it could be considered a "corona" rather than a "petit corona" in the common use (#1). But it includes "Petit Corona" as part of it's proper name (#2). Yet by the factory name for it's vitola (#3) it's not a "Petit Corona", it is an "Eminentes". Go figure! That's Cuba for ya'. :noidea:

But I also want to point out that within the two marcas the OP is investigating, both Partagas and RyJ have several similarly sized cigars. Partagas has not had a Marevas in their line-up since 2002 when the Partagas Petit Corona was discontinued after being in production since pre-revolution days. But, they're supposed to be releasing the new Partagas Capitols soon, which will be a Mareva. As mentioned the PMF is a Petit Corona (factory name) that's actually the same size but not called a Mearvas. And then there's the Eminentes vitola (factory name), which is available as the PCE and the tubed Senior (presumably two presentations of the same cigar). :ask:

In the RyJ line there are currently three Marevas, the Petit Corona (proper name), cedar wrapped Cedros de Luxe No. 3, and recently launched Club Kings. Again, their Mille Fleurs is the same size but called a Petit Coronas by it's factory vitola name. Plus there's the Romeo No.2, which is assumed to be a Mille Fleurs in a tube. And, as if that weren't enough, there were at least five other previous RyJ Marevas or Petit Coronas (factory vitola) now discontinued. :banghead:

Whew! I told you it gets complicated! :twitch:


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

I love long answers on a short question, you silly ape. Any thoughts on the Corona vs robusto or is that chapter 2 of the book to be written? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

DanWil84 said:


> I love long answers on a short question, you silly ape. Any thoughts on the Corona vs robusto or is that chapter 2 of the book to be written?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


There are only three actual regular production Coronas left in the HSA catalog, Montecristo No.3, Quay d'Orsay Coronas Claro, and RyJ Cedros De Luxe No.2. Prices are generally a pretty big jump from Marevas/PC's to Coronas for that extra 1/2" (13mm). I certainly like them, but because of that price inequity Coronas account for only about 5% of my "collection" vs 40% in PC's. _(I put "collection" in quotes because I really don't "collect" cigars... I'm just a cigar smoker with a 4 or 5 year supply)_

Robustos, OTOH, do seem to represent a better value. There are several worth recommending, but the Bolivar Royal Coronas is my all-time favorite.

Don't overlook Coronas Gordas, though. To me they are perhaps the most perfect size made (5-5/8" x 46), with the H. Upmann Magnum 46 being my top pick (at least, since the Saint Luis Rey Serie A was discontinued).

Mind you, none of my favorite selections take Cohibas into consideration. No doubt, there are some real gems in that vaunted line, but their high-pricing can be restrictive. So, not only do I tend not to include them in comparisons, I rarely buy or smoke them myself. If you have the means or the motive to essentially double your cigar budget you probably can't go much wrong with any of them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DanWil84 said:


> Gents, shoot on this topic: buying a box of mille fleurs or rather go for pc's? Except for size which is neglectable to me if you look at the brands that have both (parti and RyJ), are they different in flavor profile? Unfortunately HUHC are sold out for a very long time, else that would have been a no brainer.
> 
> Also want to get a box of robustos or coronas. In NC's I tend to like the Corona 44 to 48 rg sized cigars a bit more, but how do these compare to each other in CC's? Almost all brands are well available to me, so recommendations are appreciated.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Bolivar Petite coronas are smoking great.
At around the same price give or take $20.
Go with the long filler handmade product IMHO!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DanWil84 said:


> Gents, shoot on this topic: buying a box of mille fleurs or rather go for pc's? Except for size which is neglectable to me if you look at the brands that have both (parti and RyJ), are they different in flavor profile? Unfortunately HUHC are sold out for a very long time, else that would have been a no brainer.
> 
> Also want to get a box of robustos or coronas. In NC's I tend to like the Corona 44 to 48 rg sized cigars a bit more, but how do these compare to each other in CC's? Almost all brands are well available to me, so recommendations are appreciated.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


HUHC are smoking great.
At around the same price give or take $20.

Smart choice you made Going with the long filler handmade product IMHO!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> There are only three actual regular production Coronas left in the HSA catalog, Montecristo No.3, Quay d'Orsay Coronas Claro, and RyJ Cedros De Luxe No.2.


The QdO Coronas have been very difficult to find, the last couple years.

I'm hoping that changes, but with the push for jawbreaker ring gauges, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks @curmudgeonista & @TonyBrooklyn! Great to see there is a lot of knowledge to share.

I think the cubans will stay a little more traditional, I first have to see a cuban with a >54 rg, but that might be my perception and lack of knowledge.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Petite coronas are smoking great.
> At around the same price give or take $20.
> Go with the long filler handmade product IMHO!:vs_cool:


Added to my shopping list.
Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DanWil84 said:


> Thanks @curmudgeonista & @TonyBrooklyn! Great to see there is a lot of knowledge to share.
> 
> I think the cubans will stay a little more traditional, I first have to see a cuban with a >54 rg, but that might be my perception and lack of knowledge.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


You sir are very welcome.
They are not as far away as one might think.
A great resource for beginners enjoy the journey!:vs_cool:
Peace my brother!

Cigar Ring Sizes - Cuban Cigar Reviews


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

DanWil84 said:


> Thanks @*curmudgeonista* & @*TonyBrooklyn*! Great to see there is a lot of knowledge to share.
> 
> I think the cubans will stay a little more traditional, I first have to see a cuban with a >54 rg, but that might be my perception and lack of knowledge.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Over the last five years HSA has launched, or at least announced, 49 new cigars with RG of 54 or greater (and a whopping 91 since 2010 !!!). Granted, the majority of those are LE's and RE's that are one-shot deals, but there are also quite a few standard production cigars in the mix too. In that same 5-year time-frame they've discontinued 16 cigars with RG's under 50, all previously regular production (and 59 discontinued since 2010).

By my count there are something like 26 current cigars of 53+ RG in recurring production (standard production, LCDH exclusives, etc...). I went with 53 for this count because 52 is the traditional RG for pre-revolution Piramides and Campanas. Prior to 2010 there had only been seven cigars with RG's greater than 52 acknowledged as regular production issues, five of which were discontinued more than 30 years ago (and a sixth the Cuaba Diademas, a 9-1/2" x 55 perfecto, discontinued in 2013 after a 10-year run) with the Cuaba Salomon, launched in 2003, being the only one remaining. Meaning, it's only in last decade that HSA has embraced such large RG's. But, boy, when they embrace them, they REALLY embrace them! mg:


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I love the RYJ Wide Churchill- 55 RG x 5 1/8". I ordered it specifically because of the ring gauge. Sometimes I just like big butts...


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks all for the recommendations. Ordered a box of 10 parti mille fleurs and a new Tupper with 62 i/o 65 bovedas which I'll make dedicated CC.

Depending on box date what would be a smokeable timespan, open for subject but I mean on the start of their prime. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Scap said:


> The QdO Coronas have been very difficult to find, the last couple years.
> 
> I'm hoping that changes, but with the push for jawbreaker ring gauges, I'm not going to hold my breath.


Yeah. That's been a real shame. They were going for what, $135 a box? Then they up and disappeared altogether.

Phenomenal cigar, too.


----------

